# mille cymru gearing for climbs



## montage (5 May 2014)

Basically, this takes in most of wales - 1000km.
I come from a road racing background and as such this will be my first audax (yeah I know...) - what kind of gearing is needed for the climbs in wales?

My plan was to stuck a 12-30 on the back of my bike, giving me 39-30. How does wales compare the the steep climbs around the Trough of Bowland / Yorkshire Dales?

I can stick a 50/34 on the front but it'll cost a fair bit


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2014)

Think in terms of Hardknott/Wrynose kind of gearing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2014)

You'll not just have to consider the gradients but the cumulative effect of several 100s of kms., even relatively easy climbs can seem insurmountable after 20 plus hours in the saddle.


----------



## Ian H (6 May 2014)

As Marmion says, consider the gear you'll need for climbing when knackered.


----------

